# Need to know: what version of Bach Toccata & Fugue is this?



## samkeeler (Mar 30, 2021)

Hello, I am very frustrated because I cannot find the strings version (which was used in The Aviator movie about Howard Hughes) of Bach's Toccata & Fugue anywhere. 

The strings version of this song was also used in the movie Fantasia, and I bought a copy of that MP3 but it is very dated, grainy, and disappointing. Not the same as in The Aviator movie.

I cannot find it anywhere. Songs that are advertised as being used in The Aviator are the organ version. I have paid for several, only to be disappointed because it is the organ version. 

What version of this song, and who performed it, were in The Aviator (2004) movie? You can find the move on YouTube and it is set to the "Flight of the XF-11" scene which is incredible cinema. 

Please help!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The one used in Fantasia is the Stokowsky transcription.

A fairly recent version (1990s) is on this CD:


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

samkeeler said:


> Hello, I am very frustrated because I cannot find the strings version (which was used in The Aviator movie about Howard Hughes) of Bach's Toccata & Fugue anywhere.
> 
> The strings version of this song was also used in the movie Fantasia, and I bought a copy of that MP3 but it is very dated, grainy, and disappointing. Not the same as in The Aviator movie.
> 
> ...


Could the arrangement/performance you are looking for be by Eugene Ormandy??? I don't know I haven't compared them, but you can hear Ormandy conducting Bach's Toccata and Fugue Bwv 565 here:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't know what version is in the movie - is it strings only, or full orchestra? There have been several string-only versions made over the years. It's even possible that Howard Shore made his own string only version for the movie.


----------

